# Mosquito MLF



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

For those of you who enjoy MLF, the Ohio series starts on the Outdoor Channel this Saturday at 2:00 p.m. Mosquito is the first venue.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Buick Riviera said:


> For those of you who enjoy MLF, the Ohio series starts on the Outdoor Channel this Saturday at 2:00 p.m. Mosquito is the first venue.


I think it's a pretty cool show and tourney format. I'm really interested to see how that pick that lake apart though.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Perfect timing for a 40mph wind day. I hate wind so much. It is so rare to get a light wind day anymore.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Is this on TV now only?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

legendaryyaj said:


> Is this on TV now only?


I haven't checke myself bdut that is what I hear.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

outdoor channel


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The month of April the MLF series is on Ohio lakes , mosquito ,Milton, pine , Evans. Every sat at 2pm.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

It was taped last summer.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

Is any one able to record them and post them on here for those of us that cant watch it? Or is that a "no no" to do?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mosquito fished as expected, and other than the one guy that only caught 1 keeper bass all day, made a decent showing of herself. Especially considering it didn't look like any of them got very far off shore. 

The few times they showed where the various guys were located around the lake, I was surprised to see one area on the south end of the lake that nobody was in. Of course I guess they could have been there, and I just didn't recognize where they were fishing. Although .... it was pretty easy to see where they were just by looking at the back ground, especially the guy that was fishing the main ramp marina. 

Good show though.


----------

